# Open wound on beagle



## Ruger308 (Jun 21, 2014)

Our almost 9 yr old beagle has a large open skin wound on his front shoulder. We can't tell if it was a fight or got torn on barbed wire.

The vet said that they couldn't stitch it (weekend).

What do you recommend to treat it? Neosporin?


----------



## donald-f (Jun 21, 2014)

I would try another vet.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 21, 2014)

One of my beagles had a nasty briar cut last season, just  as you described. I kept Neosporin on it and it healed fine. You can't even tell it now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 21, 2014)

Find a hog hunter around and staple it shut.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Furazone wound ointment from TSC does a good job. It's in the horse supplies. You will likely have to cone the dog to keep it from licking anything you try off.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jun 22, 2014)

Clean it with warm soapy (phisoderm if you have it) water and rinse.  Keep him out of the dirt if possible.  It would be good to staple it shut possible.  Better than stitching because stitching would cause it to swell and encourage infection this long after it happened.   Furazone would be a good choice as would Granulex spray.


----------



## daddy ron (Jun 22, 2014)

Ruger#3 said:


> Furazone wound ointment from TSC does a good job. It's in the horse supplies. You will likely have to cone the dog to keep it from licking anything you try off.



i would trust ruger#3 or chuck terry advice before any bodies lots of dog experience between the 2 of them


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jun 22, 2014)

For the last 10 months, I have cared for an average of 50 foxhounds and 16 beagles.   The foxhounds are forever getting cuts and biting each other.   I have treated lots of open wounds.  Preventing infection is the main thing - especially in warm weather.  Keeping the wound clean and dry is most important to fast healing.  If the hair in the wound area is thick or long, it is best to clip it during the initial treatment.  Single punctures seem to do best if left open to drain.   Small skin tears seem to do best when stapled just enough to hold the skin in place.  Large tears need to be stitched within 24 hours whenever possible.  Neosporin is not very effective because they are going to lick it off right away.  I like the granulex because it does not sting badly and, by the they lick it off, it has already done its job.  Antibotics are normally not necessary if the wounds are not extensive and you can keep them clean until they seal.  The good news is dogs heal 10 times as fast as we do.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Jun 22, 2014)

Vetrycyn gel wound spray at Tractor supply.  Guaranteed


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 22, 2014)

That purple medicine will fix it. Get it at your local feed and seed


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 23, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Find a hog hunter around and staple it shut.


 X2 with cleaning and antibiotic in it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 23, 2014)

a Combiotic shot will help. You cna pick it up at most feed and seed stores. Be careful to overdose. But always remember the vet can help.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 23, 2014)

The best thing I have found for any type of wound is Nu-stock.Stinks like crazy but it will heal a wound within almost a day!


----------



## Ruger308 (Jun 24, 2014)

He seems to be doing ok.  We've been keeping it clean and putting tons of neosporin on it at least 3 times a day.  I really should have bit the bullet and got the stitches as the wound was/is pretty nasty but looks like with the cleaning and neo he'll be ok.

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 28, 2014)

Ruger308 said:


> I really should have bit the bullet and got the stitches as the wound was/is pretty nasty




^^^^This is the correct answer. 






> but looks like with the cleaning and neo he'll be ok.



What credentials/experience/training/education qualifies you to make that determination?


----------



## Cottontail (Jul 22, 2014)

The purple spray is almost straight alcohol I would also staple it I had a hog hunter staple a cut on my female and it healed up great.


----------



## Ruger308 (Jul 24, 2014)

Fletch_W said:


> ^^^^This is the correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the fact that he is back to 100% now.  I bet you're loads of fun to hang out with......


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 24, 2014)

My dogs are getting skin cuts quite often and as long as its only a skin cut I leave it open and give anitbotics and a baby asprin daily. I also spray good with purple spray. If its a place where he can lick it he will keep it clean himself


----------



## rvick (Jul 24, 2014)

Beagler282 said:


> The best thing I have found for any type of wound is Nu-stock.Stinks like crazy but it will heal a wound within almost a day!



  Nu-stock & a staple gun, but don't forget to leave a drain hole


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2014)

It is impossible to do the same wound on the same dog two ways to compare its healing, therefore you ought to fall back and trust the advice your vet gave to you!  Any wound over twelve hours old, or dirty,will generally do better and heal quicker by leaving it open for drainage.  Keeping it as clean as you can.  The blue lotion is ok but a mess to deal with.  Betadine can help you disinfect it with out sting and pain.  Hydrogen peroxide is also ok to flush it and aid in disinfection.  Fresh clean wounds can be stapled or sutured with better effect.  Those over that 12 hour age  will often abscess and dehisce, meaning open up.  Just because many have experienced success doing it "their way" doesn't mean it is the right way.  Many animals will get well "in spite of" our ministrations rather than on account of them.  Just something to think about.  Your vet studied long and hard to know what to do so why not trust his judgment?  John Q often has a mindset that it "should be closed immediately" and often this is the wrong thing to do!  Some times I was presented a case which had all kinds of "additives" applied before it was presented for suturing and believe me the owners were their own worst enemies while they thought they were doing the "right thing".  I have even seen wounds closed with hair and sticks and all kind of foreign bodies  in them.  They will of course open up and healing will be delayed because they weren't first, cleaned properly.  Even a surgical clean wound doesn't really begin to heal itself until the third day has passed.  Closing a clean wound that is fresh is good but closing a dirty one up is a recipe for an abscess and until it opens and cleans itself it isn't going to heal. I hope this info helps some of your situations and your understanding of wound closure.  This didn't cost you anything, but the time to read it!  Leaving a good drain hole is good advice also!


----------

